# Thermostat



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have this new WiFi enabled Themrostat that requires the new C wire in my unit. However, I lack this C wire.

I decided to purchase a 24V Transformer and run my own C wire with thermostat wire. I did this and connected the red power lead to the C terminal, yet no power was sent to the unit.

The reason I left the return (white) wire from the thermostat is because it lacks a place to be in the thermostat's mainframe.

Any ideas on how to get this unit booted up?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Gonna need a schematic on this one.......I'm old school and I set the thermostat and forget it. Nothing fancy and I have a look at personal comfort and adjust as needed. If I can't get out of my chair and make a simple 35' walk to adjust a thermostat I deserve to wallow in discomfort.......


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A schematic of the thermostat layout or the heating system itself?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Make and model of the thermostat should allow someone to pull up the specs and instructions for install.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Model number would have been helpful, wouldn't it? :facepalm:

It's a Honeywell RTH9580WF


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this it https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...w-can-i-add-a-c-wire-to-my-thermostat;945;699


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, but that's a little advanced.

I'm looking to use a external wall plug to run a 24V line for the thermostat. I did that, but no power showed up to the thermostat.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's the schematic, rather than than method. I was referring to.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have you checked the Honeywell site?? I haven't gone through the entire install procedure but it looks to be quite informative.

Honeywell | Wi-Fi Smart Thermostat


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

If you posted a model number, that would help. Pics are always good too.

Typically you would have a R(24VAC), and C(common) terminal to power the thermostat. The 24V xfmr must be connected to both to complete its circuit. You may have an Rc terminal which would be jumpered to R. This is for source voltage isolation if heating and cooling equipment have separate control power sources. Leave that in place if it exists. The 24VAC power supply wire from the HVAC equipment should be disconnected at the equipment.


----------

